# hundirse en la miseria



## noentiendojapones

Hola 

Alguien conoce el equivalente francés de la expresión (muy melodramáticamente española) "hundirse en la miseria?

Se suele utilizar para explicar una tristeza grande y súbita. 

Por ejemplo cuando alguien nos rechaza, y nos baja mucho la moral, nos hunde en la miseria. O cuando un jefe nos hace una crítia muy fuerte, puede hundirnos en la miseria. La mayoría de las veces se trata de una exageración, y más que al hecho de caer en depresión profunda, se refiere a la sorpresa (o fuerza) del golpe.

Espero haber explicado bien.

Gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
La traducción habitual es: "sombrer dans la misère".


----------



## galizano

Usaría el verbo"anéantir, abasourdir". Ce que tu m'as dit m'a anéanti/abasourdi. 

Sombrer dans la misére no tiene el matiz que tú dices.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

galizano said:


> Sombrer dans la misére no tiene el matiz que tú dices.


Para mí, "sombrer dans la misère" corresponde exactamente a "hundirse en la miseria". Otra cosa es, *galizano*, que esté bien aplicada o no.


----------



## galizano

Víctor Pérez said:


> Para mí, "sombrer dans la misère" corresponde exactamente a "hundirse en la miseria". Otra cosa es, *galizano*, que esté bien aplicada o no.



Es la traducción literal, pero en francés no tiene nada que ver con lo que quiere transmitir *noentiendojapones.*


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Entonces tienes que utilizar otra expresión: "ça me déprime" /"*ça me fout un coup au moral*",  por ejemplo.


----------



## Mederic

Estoy de acuerdo con galizano, "sombrer dans la misère" es volverse pobre.

Aquí queremos decir:
"Ça m'a tué" / "Ça m'a anéanti" / "Ça me déprime" / "Ça m'a mis le moral à zéro" ...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


galizano said:


> Es la traducción literal, pero en francés no tiene nada que ver con lo que quiere transmitir *noentiendojapones.*


Sí tiene qué ver. Si te fijas en las definiciones que da el CNRTL, la _misère económica_ solo viene en segunda posición.

Pero estoy de acuerdo en que habría que añadir _morale_ para más claridad.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Mederic

Cintia&Martine said:


> Pero estoy de acuerdo en que habría que añadir *morale *para más claridad.


*le* _mor*al* _sin 'e'
mantengo como *galizano *que en los ejemplos de *noentiendojapones *(bronca del jefe...) "sombrer dans la misère" no es muy adecuado.


----------



## jprr

Mederic said:


> *le* _mor*al* _sin 'e'


Ben...* le* moral "a secas", oui, sans "e" - mais *la *misère moral*e*


----------



## galizano

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> Sí tiene qué ver. Si te fijas en las definiciones que da el CNRTL, la _misère económica_ solo viene en segunda posición.
> 
> Pero estoy de acuerdo en que habría que añadir _morale_ para más claridad.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



C'est bien ce que je  disais. Sombrer dans la misère "*a secas*" n'a pas le sens que recherche *noentiendojapones*. C'est ce que proposait Tina Iglesias, d'où ma réponse.    Para no liar más a *noentiendojapones, *que sepa que"sombrer dans la misère", a secas, y para un francés, significa " plonger dans la pauvreté".(caer en la pobreza)


----------



## Paquita

¿Si cambiáramos la "misère" por "le dessous"?

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dessous/1



> _Au fig._
> ._Péj._ L'échec le plus complet; la misère, la détresse la plus grande. *Sombrer, tomber dans le trente-sixième dessous.* _Tu t'enfonces dans le troisième dessous du théâtre social_ (Balzac, _Muse départ.,_1844, p. 199)._Le thérapeute s'effondre dans le sixième dessous_ (Valéry, _Corresp._[avec Gide], 1901, p. 389).


----------



## Mederic

Paquit& said:


> ¿Si cambiáramos la "misère" por "le dessous"?
> 
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/dessous/1



Paquita, je crois qu'on recherche ici une expression courante de la vie de tous les jours, employée à l'oral. Pas une expression tirée par les cheveux, rarissime, tirée d'un roman classique ou encore inventée par quelques linguistes zélés


----------



## Paquita

Mederic said:


> Paquita, je crois qu'on recherche ici une  expression courante de la vie de tous les jours, employée à l'oral. Pas  une expression tirée par les cheveux, rarissime, tirée d'un roman  classique ou encore inventée par quelques linguistes zélés



Oui, c'est vrai, j'aurais dû me renseigner d'abord et ne pas risquer de *tromper* des foristes avec une telle expression qui :

- est *rarissime *puisqu'elle n'a que  156 000 entrées dans google ***

et date de 2008 dans la rubrique expressions françaises  http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/tomber-dans-le-troisieme-trente-sixieme-dessous.php

- est *inventée par quelques linguistes zélés* dans le dictionnaire d'argot ***
- et ne figure que dans des *oeuvres classiques* tombées dans l'oubli comme :


maxi foot http://www.maxifoot.fr/football-rss123169/bayern-robben.php 

argus de l'automobile http://www.largus.fr/actualite-automobile/fiat-au-trente-sixieme-dessous-67917.html

ou une série télé datant de 2007 !!! déjà 4 ans ...http://programme-tv.linternaute.com/9-sos-18/737822-trente-sixieme-dessous/

j'arrête la liste, ceux que cela intéresse pourront aller regarder forum  au féminin et d'autre articles ou blogs tout à fait probants du *soi-disant non-emploi au quotidien* de cette expression.


----------



## Mederic

Paquita, ce poste a des allures de défis!

Alors tout d'abord, je n'ai jamais prétendu en l'occurence que l'expression était à la fois rarissime, "inventée (...) dans le dictionnaire d'argot" ET "que dans des oeuvres classiques". Cette façon de déformer mes propos tient de la mauvaise foi et de la démagogie.

Par ailleurs je vois bien que tu ne connaissais pas toi-même l'expression avant de la chercher donc pour une expression courante, ça ajoute encore un peu de mauvaise foi à tout ça.

Ta proposition au départ: "sombrer dans le trente-sixième dessous" 0 résultat, dommage mais je reconnais que "tomber dans le trente-sixième dessous" 6500 résultats pourrait coller assez bien.

En conclusion, je suis ravi d'apprendre l'existence de cette expression, historique (théatre du 19ème siècle donc), tout à fait en rapport avec notre propos mais pardonne moi, bien qu'employée par quelques journalistes et personnes cultivées, elle n'est pas forcément la première option de traduction.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hou, la,la... et moi à qui on traitait de pinailleur incontournable... 

Permettez-moi d'analyser un peu la situation.

D'abord, il y a le *but *du dictionnaire WR dans lequel, grâce à la question de *noentiendojaponés *(qui risque bientôt de changer son sobriquet pour "noentiendofrancés" o "noentiendoaestosgalos"...) apparaît l'expression espagnole *hundirse en la miseria*.

Ainsi, quiconque cherchera à connaître l'équivalent de cette expression en français devrait pouvoir découvrir qu'elle correspond -tous sens confondus- à *sombrer dans la misère*, tel que, modestement et sans tapage, notre discrète amie *Tina *proposait illico-presto depuis le post nº 2, c-à-d, 9 minutes après le post de "*noentiendoaestagente*".    


Ensuite, il y a l'emploi (et non pas _emploie_, *Mederic*... ) que, dans l'une ou l'autre langue, quiconque veuille donner à l'expression, chose qui, à mon humble avis de non-mod, serait hors sujet ou, comme disent nos voisins anglais de forum, off-topic... Malgré cela, nous bataillons depuis 4 jours (et ce n'est certainement pas fini) pour essayer de convaincre les autres que *misère = seulement pauvreté*...

À ce propos donc, voyons voir ce que disent nos savants préférés:

*CNRTL*:



> *MISÈRE*:
> *A. −*
> *1.* _Vx, littér._ Condition pénible de nature physique, matérielle ou morale, susceptible d'inspirer la pitié. Synon._détresse, infortune, malheur_
> *B. −*
> *1.* Extrême pauvreté.


Nous voyons donc que *misère *peut donc être une *condition pénible morale* (bien avec "*e*", cher *Mederic *) et non pas seulement *pauvreté *(conclusion: il serait donc surabondant d'ajouter *morale *à l'expression, *Martine*). 

Comme par hasard, le *DRAE *dit:


> *miseria.*
> (Del lat. _miserĭa_).
> *1.* f. Desgracia, trabajo, infortunio.
> *2.* f. Estrechez, falta de lo necesario para el sustento o para otra cosa, pobreza extremada.


Ici aussi nous voyons que *pobreza *cède la priorité à *infortunio*.


J'espère que tout ceci aidera à tirer nos chers apprenants de la misère dans laquelle, de bonne foi, nous les avons peut-être fait sombrer...


----------



## Mederic

Víctor Pérez said:


> Hou, la,la... et moi à qui on traitait de pinailleur incontournable...


En voulant corriger ma coquille, je crois que j'ai effacé mon message..
Permets moi de te corriger à mon tour Victor : "et moi *que l'on* traitait de pinailleur..", comme on dit chez nous : c'est de bonne guerre 

Je voudrais juste signaler en tant qu'utilisateur, que l'intérêt de ce forum est en bonne partie la possibilité de faire appel à la sensibilité linguistique des participants, à leur "ressenti", à leur perception subjective en fonction de leur expérience "terrain", de leur vécu. Et non pas uniquement une aide à la recherche de dictionnaires variés qui bien que très pointus sur la théorie, apportent des résultats souvent peu pratiques.

Nous débatons sur les subtilités d'une langue _vivante _qui évolue constamment et varie selon les époques, les régions et les individus; les "livres" ont ce vilain défaut d'être statiques..


----------



## Paquita

Mederic said:


> Paquita, ce poste a des allures de défis! ce n'était nullement mon intention...J'ai juste tenté de  justifier ma proposition avec des arguments solides, preuves à l'appui.
> 
> Cette façon de déformer mes propos tient de la mauvaise foi et de la démagogie. non, cela tient de la maladresse ; à trop vouloir simplifier j'ai omis de préciser que *cette expression est dans les dictionnaires comme le CNRTL (voir mon premier post), dans le Larousse, ET même* dans ce dictionnaire d'argot. La prochaine fois je tâcherai d'être plus explicite. Avec mes excuses.
> 
> Par ailleurs je vois bien que tu ne connaissais pas toi-même l'expression bien sûr que si, et depuis longtemps ! et je l'ai souvent utilisée et entendue. Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas comment j'aurais pu la trouver sans la connaître déjà !
> Si tu cherches dans WR, tu verras que les anglicistes aussi s'y intéressent
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1987416
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=464728
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=805480
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=656091
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=630565
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=220759
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=54158
> 
> de même que les foristes du français seul :
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=834666





> Je voudrais juste signaler en tant qu'utilisateur, que l'intérêt de ce  forum est en bonne partie la possibilité de faire appel à la sensibilité  linguistique des participants, à leur "ressenti", à leur perception  subjective en fonction de leur expérience "terrain", de leur vécu. et là je ne peux qu'être d'accord. Nous proposons des solutions différentes, et les citations ou les livres sont là seulement pour étayer nos dires, pour apporter un autre éclairage, un autre contexte,  et il appartient ensuite au demandeur de choisir celle qui lui semble la plus appropriée à ses besoins


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mederic said:


> En voulant corriger ma coquille, je crois que j'ai effacé mon message..
> Permets moi de te corriger à mon tour Victor : "et moi *que l'on* traitait de pinailleur..", comme on dit chez nous : c'est de bonne guerre


En effet .


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Los argumentos emitidos parecen todos muy válidos pero "noentiendojapones" busca una respuesta a una expresión que puede ser ambigua.
Aparte la traducción habitual, recuerdo mi segundo post :


> Entonces tienes que utilizar otra expresión: "ça me déprime" /"*ça me fout un coup au moral*",  por ejemplo.


con el que Meredic debería estar de acuerdo ya que propuso a continuación:


> Aquí queremos decir:
> "Ça m'a tué" / "Ça m'a anéanti" / "Ça me déprime" / "Ça m'a mis le moral à zéro" ...


----------

